
School Shooting in Kentucky Is Nation’s 11th of Year & the deadliest.It’s Jan.23 - dsr12
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/us/kentucky-school-shooting.html
======
masonic
Meanwhile, 30 ( _thirty!_ ) were shot in Chicago _this weekend alone_ , and
the Times doesn't print _one_ article about that... because such contrasts
don't help their narrative.

